# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  نوكيا 200 صور ومواصفات نوكيا Nokia Asha 200

## mohamed73

*nokia 200 - nokia asha 200*   *مواصفات نوكيا اشا 200 - Nokia asha 200 Specifications* الالوان المتوفرة
أخضر
أزرق
وردي
برتقالي
وردي باهث
أبيض لؤلؤي
مائي
جرافيتي    الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 10 MB
ذاكرة خارجية microSD يدعم حتي 32GB
الرام 32 MB RAM
الروم 64 MB ROM     الكاميرا
كاميرا خلفية 2 MP
امكانية تصوير فيديو    البطارية
وقت الاستعداد : الحد الاقصى حتي 552 ساعة
وقت التحدث : الحد الاقصى حتي 7 ساعات    *مميزات أخرى*
راديو FM
Bluetooth 2.1
microUSB v2
Java
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
شاشة TFT بحجم 2.1 انش
لوحة مفايتح كاملة
وزن الجهاز 105 جرام
سمك الجهاز 14 mm
الابعاد 115.4 x 61.1 x 14 mm, 47.7 cc
تستطيع التبديل بين الشريحتين simcard بدون اظفاء الجهاز    *عيوب الموبايل نوكيا اشا 200*
لايدعم واي فاي wi-fi
لا يدعم GPS
لايوجد كاميرا امامية
لايدعم 3G
طبعا هذه تعتبر ليست عيوب وإنما نواقص بسبب رخص الجهاز     *سعر نوكيا 200 اشا 200- اسعار Nokia asha 200 prices*
سعر نوكيا 200 بالدولار : 85 دولار امريكي
سعر نوكيا آشا 200 باليورو : 60 يورو     *صور نوكيا اشا 200 , Nokia asha 200 images*   
موبايل نوكيا أشا 200                   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

